# Installing can lights in a drop ceiling.....



## wire_twister (Feb 19, 2008)

Halo cans are designed to clip directly to the grid, cut the hole in the tile, install the tile then install the can. As you said if there are alot of lights they could get heavy, make sure there are an adequate number of support wires on your ceiling. These grids can hold alot of wieght when done properly, alot of industrial buildings use the grid to hold either lay in flourescents, or surface mounts, and the ballast alone in these fixtures weighs more than a can light.


----------

